# stake pocket work light mounts



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

I am looking for a suggestion as to what to put in my stake pockets to mount my work light with. I had something i cobbed together last year but i didn't like how it mounted plus it chewed up my paint. I also remove them for the summer. I would like to use something like those expanding rubber tie downs like from tractor supply but those are not the right size for my trucks pockets.(2003 chevy silverado 2500hd) any one have any suggestion?
thanks, Austin


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

expanding rubber drain plugs.....they have a wing nut on them to use to hold the bracket.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about doing something for alley lights. But what ever I do I want them to be kind of hidden. I'm not sure how I wanna do it, anyone?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;849778 said:


> I've been thinking about doing something for alley lights. But what ever I do I want them to be kind of hidden. I'm not sure how I wanna do it, anyone?


check your own thread for your answers .


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

ok well i got the TSC tie downs to work good. They were not long enough to go the lenght of the stake pockets but were to wide to go the short way. So i took a grinder with a sanding disk and shortened the lenght to just fit into the short way in the pocket. Messy, rubber dust everywhere, I would suggest doing outside. I replaced the 3/8 eye bolt with a regular bolt. Then drilled holes in the plates for the wires and mount a set of TSC round work lights to then after i drilled the mount holes to 3/8. it looks good and clean enough for me. No damage to the stake packets or bed rails. I will get pictures soon. I'm also workinf on a new backrack/ amber light mount.


----------

